
Bill Gates: Coronavirus Shutdown Could Last 6-10 Weeks - jwalmsley
Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates claimed that the current coronavirus shutdown could last between 6 to 10 weeks, depending on how well testing goes.The billionaire spoke to a Reddit audience on Wednesday, saying a short term shut down possible.&quot;This will vary a lot by country,&quot; Gates wrote.&quot;China is seeing very few cases now because their testing and &#x27;shut down&#x27; was very effective.&quot; &quot;If a country does a good job with testing and &#x27;shut down&#x27; then within 6-10 weeks they should see very few cases and be able to open back up,&quot; he added.Gates said that the economic impact of the &quot;shut down&quot; will be &quot;large,&quot; but the economy can &quot;eventually ... open back up&quot; if done properly.Have your say - ⇓ Hit the comments below ⇓ © press The Microsoft founder also said that the U.S. would eventually go into lockdown, but added it should have been done sooner. The Microsoft founder also said that the U.S. would eventually go into lockdown, but added it should have been done sooner.&quot;We are going into lockdown, but as usual in retrospect, we should have done it sooner,&quot; Gates wrote.
======
morninglight
Bill Gates washing his hands of Microsoft (and COVID-19):
[https://media.gatesnotes.com/-/media/Images/Articles/Health/...](https://media.gatesnotes.com/-/media/Images/Articles/Health/A-coronavirus-
AMA/AMA2020-handwashing-loop.ashx)

